# Biete immer noch RDA



## NanamiHanafubuki (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich suche jemanden der eine Einladung annimmt und dann wirklich mindestens einem Monat WoW spielt.
Bitte auch hier im Thread melden.
Ich werde nur auf den ersten reagieren, der sich hier meldet.
Nachdem diese Person hier gepostet hat, werde ich eine PN schicken.

ps. ich spiele auf dem Server *Taerar* als *Allianz* Spieler.
und für beide Aktionen brauche ich den Namen und E-Mail Adresse zum Verschicken der Einladungen.

Bei der Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu beachten:
- https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/senden-und-empfangen-der-rolle-der-auferstehung
- und es wäre schön, wenn die Person nach/wärend den 7 Tagen kostenlose Spielzeit mindestens einen Monat im Spiel bleibt 
Man profitiert von:
- Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 (zeitlich begrenztes Angebot)
- KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm (Da spaart man sich einiges an Geld)
- 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit (was ja soo viel bringt...)
- KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion. (Also zu Taerar, Allianz)


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (23. Oktober 2013)

Hat sich erledigt^^


----------

